# Welche Frequenzumrichter für Lüftungsanlagen



## Toddy80 (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal hören was ihr für Frequenzumrichter im Bereich der Lüftungstechnik einsetzt. Die Umrichter sind das ganze Jahr bestromt und die Betriebsstunden im Reglerbetrieb sind auch nicht gerade wenig. Wir hatten vor Lenze (8200 vektor) Umrichter einzusetzen, allerdings kann man die durch ihre schlechte Schutzart (IP20) nicht direkt am Lüftungskanal befestigen. Diese Eigenschaft schreckt mich ein wenig ab, da wir die Umrichter möglichst weit an die Motoren heranbringen wollen.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar andere Ideen und Erfahrungen mit Frequnzumrichter gemacht. Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.

Gruß

Toddy


----------



## MSB (1 Juli 2009)

IP54 Umrichter gibts von (unvollständig):
Danfoss
Toshiba
Telemecanique
Hitachi
Mitsubishi
...

Betriebsstunden spielen beim FU eigentlich keine Rolle, solange die Temperatur vernünftig abgeführt wird.
Im Gegenteil: Je länger und konstanter der im Betrieb ist, desto besser ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## M_K (1 Juli 2009)

Wir haben schon seit Jahren Danfoss VLT6000 im Einsatz, die laufen bis jetzt im Dauerbetrieb ohne Probleme.

Die neuen Anlagen sind alle mit dem Nachfolgemodell FC100 ausgestattet. Auch da gab es bisher keine Probleme.

Mit Lenze habe ich bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, die sind schon nach kurzer Zeit ausgefallen.

Ein Arbeitskollege schwört auch auf Telemecanique Altavar 61, aber dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## christophamdell (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben in der Firma seit 15 Jahren ca 15 Telemecanique Umformer, dabei 2 ATV 61 mit 37 KW an Lüftern und ca. 10 Softstarter, auch Tele.

Alle Geräte laufen die ganze Zeit fehlerfrei bis auf ein Problem letzt an einem Softstarter. Die Ursache aber war ein Umbau bei dem man das Gerät falsch ausgewählt hatte.

Cu


----------



## dalbi (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte da auch noch was, setzen wir häufig ein.
Die Software zur Parametrierung ist auch schön zu Bedienen.

http://www.vacon.de/

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Jan (10 Juli 2009)

Wir setzen meistens Danfoss ein. Habe noch nichts von problemen gehört. 

Von Lenze hatte ich nur mal einen ganz kleinen FU fürn "Versuchsaufbau", die Bedienung war echt simpel.

Mit einem SEW-FU habe ich meine Ausbildereignungsprüfung gemacht. Bedienung ist einfach. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die SEW-FUs etwas empfindlich auf Temperaturen weit über 60°C reagieren (macht aber fast jeder FU).

Mit Siemens Micro Drive 420 hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme.

Aber ich hatte mal einen Telemechanique-FU. Der FU sollte auf eine feste Frequenz laufen, wenn Taster ein und aus wenn Taster aus betätigt wird.
An sich sollte allein das schon mit den Werkseinstellungen möglich sein. Habe es geschafft, daß der FU sich selbst verriegelt und völlig blockiert hat. Hab den Servise angerufen. Aussage von Telemechanique: "Ein Servicetechniker kann sie zurückrufen; dies kostet sie 120€ egal ob der Techniker helfen kann oder nicht". Hab neindanke gesagt und bin in die Werkstatt und habe einen anderen FU gesucht (da waren schon mal 6 Stunden rum). Und siehe da; ein Siemens FU. Eingebaut, versrahtet, auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt, Frequenz eingestellt, getestet => läuft (hat 30 Min. gedauert).
So viel zum Thema Telemechanique. Nach der Aktion habe ich zu Hause erstmal alle Telemechanique-Unterlagen entsorgt.


----------

